# Aiming OEM "Blackout" Headlights (MK V Jetta)



## The Sandman (Jan 15, 2011)

Greetings!

I recently purchased a 2010 VW Jetta TDI Cup Edition Sedan in salsa red. The stock headlights were very bright and chromy, and looked out of place with the rest of the red and black color scheme of the car. So, I purchased and had installed some oem "blackout" headlights from the dealer. Much better look!

However, there is an issue with the headlight aim - the low beams do not illuminate far enough down the road. The dealer has adjusted them twice already, and is "afraid" to adjust them any higher for fear of blinding oncoming traffic (although so far I'm not getting any high beam flashes from oncoming cars). 

I was browsing a VW related blogsite and came across this page: http://furmanka.blogspot.com/2010/03/mk5-swiata-symetryczne-vs-asymetryczne.html. In comparing the pictures of the US vs ECode lighting patterns I now realize that I have the European style headlights with the asymetrical pattern (I can clearly see the transition in the pattern on the road). 

So, my question is: Is there a different aiming procedure for ECode headlights, and if so where can I read about it? Or is there another explanation for my headlight problem?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Daniel Stern wrote a good how-to on aiming ECE lamps (also applies to many newer U.S. spec lamps):
http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/aim/aim.html

Give that a try?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Your dealer sold you E-code headlights? What brand are they? Are these lights standard halogen or projector style? You can't go wrong with the Daniel stern guide. There's also a good thread/guide on the tdiclub forums for aiming lights. If they are NOT Hella brand, like in.pro or depo standard halogen - then they just might be lousy lights overall. I had In.pro's for a while but swapped them out for Hella's and there was a difference in light quality. I also spread the beam just a tiny bit outward after aiming them per the Daniel stern guide. (mine are not projector)

Most of the time with our lights, you have to aim the high beams first, then the lows as the high beams up and down also adjust the lows. (explained in the tdiclub guide)


----------



## The Sandman (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think they might be the ones discussed here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4858570-OEM-VOLKSWAGEN-BLACK-HOUSING-HEADLAMPS


----------



## CuPEditionmkv (Dec 29, 2010)

those look nice. u show me a picture of how it came out. because i have the same car and i to think the chrome headlights dont belong there but i was thinkin to get a gli headlights but not sure if they fit or not


----------



## The Sandman (Jan 15, 2011)

Sure - here you go. 










Here's another red Cup Edition with the stock headlights:


----------



## The Sandman (Jan 15, 2011)

BTW - I went back for a third time to get the headlights adjusted. This time, they actually looked up the alignment specs for these particular headlights on the MK V Jetta, and used the machine to do the adjustments instead of eyeballing it on the wall of the shop.

Now I have properly functioning headlights!


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks awesome! 

wish i could get a T/bunny kit for mine! 
:beer:


----------



## CuPEditionmkv (Dec 29, 2010)

wow looks soo much bettter wit those headlights i gotta gett them


----------

